# Leaf Spring Inspection



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi all,

Been awhile but wanted to post this due to the safety issues involved.

Andy glad you were safe and able to repair this yourselves.

We were in Wyoming, DH said he kept smelling hot rubber in camper. When he checked into it - in a campground so werwere in a safe location - he found that the wheel well was worn through in several places due to a tire rubbing. After some more checking - we are not vehicle savvy - he discovered that the bottom leaf on one of the springs was broken. It took a full day and lots of running but we got a new spring on it. It didn't seem right so I called a gut where we had gotten the spring and he said to bring it in. When he looked at it he said all four springs were FLAT, and he also said that the original springs were too light for that trailer. He replaced all four springs with heavier springs and we had no more trouble with that issue.

My reason for this post is that in PA we have an annual inspection that is to be done. We had two different places do it in the last two years and neither of them ever mentioned that the springs were in any way compromised. When I went on the web site the inspection is SUPPOSED to include the suspension components. Obviously this was not looked at very well because springs don't go flat overnight. We relied on theose who inspected our camper to mention anything that was a problem. Neither did.

Please people check your springs. They are supposed to be in an arc shape, not flat.

Stay safe,

Rita

Just another thing that CAN go wrong.
This could have resulted in a serious problem if the longest spring had broken or the tire had worn through and blown.


----------

